# Finding a "Person of Peace"



## Pergamum (Sep 18, 2012)

Lately in missions, groups are starting to use Luke 10 in a prescriptive way as a guide of how we should do missions and church planting.

This "strategy" involves going in and finding a person of peace as a gatekeeper into a community, especially among closed communities like Muslims.

Has anyone read about this new trend or focus in missions, and if so, what did you think?

Here are links: The Person of Peace Principle


http://texasbaptists.org/files/2010/10/DiscoveringDevelopingPersonOfPeace.pdf

It seems faddish to me. Did anyone before the last 10 years ever apply these passages in this way?


----------



## Pergamum (Sep 18, 2012)

Anybody?


----------



## Edward (Sep 18, 2012)

Here's a simple rule of thumb. If they use feminist translations of the Bible, ignore what they say. 



> When you enter a house offer peace. If a Person of Peace is present,


----------



## sevenzedek (Sep 18, 2012)

If I am not wrong, I believe the method you are talking about has been used by a missions organization located in my area. They are called Advancing Native Missions (Afton, VA). I hear they locate Christian people who are in a mission area who are "native" to that area and then they support the spread of the gospel by funding them. The idea is that this method stretches the dollar because it does not cost as much to fund "natives" as it does to fund foreigners (American families).


----------

